# Sue Wicks Retires



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Link to Article 

Head Coach, Richie Adubato


> Sue is the type of player every coach wishes they had – she did the big things well and the little things even better."


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

I enjoyed watching Sue Wicks play... I will always miss that.  She couldn't give it 1 more year.  ALL-Star Games are in NY. 
She is truly missed. :no: Good Luck to her in the future.. I`m sure we will see her around MSG.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Any idea what life after being a player is for her? An assistant coach maybe?


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

I love to watch Sue be a coach or something with the WNBA. She really gets along with the coachs & players very well. I think she would really be a great & respective coach.  

I have no clue what might happen to her though. I love to see her around the wnba though.


----------



## SEOK (Apr 3, 2003)

She was playing in Alessandria (Italy)this year, only in the international competition FIBA Cup. 
In the most important game of the season she had 4/16 from the field: bye bye, Sue. And let's hope we won't see you anymore in our town.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

LINK to Q and A with Sue


----------



## TP21Monarch4LifeFan (May 1, 2003)

Coaching for Wicks... LOOKS GOOD 

I hope she goes somewhere great.  I hope she comes back though, maybe next year  Always going to miss her.


----------

